# Question about seperating cream



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

What should cream look like? I have been letting my milk sit in the fridge and attempting to spoon off the cream. But when I go to spoon the cream the top of the milk has a thick clotted layer. I'm not sure if that's the cream or if it's clotting for some reason. Even if I put it in a zip lock bag it will develop chunks in it. The chunks aren't there when I strain/filter the milk. I have been throwing the chunks away but it seems like that's the cream because what I'm left with doesn't look like anything but milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The thick layer is the cream.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The thick layer is cream, as Karen says. If you keep separating and waiting, you'll have clabber, or clotted cream. Both of those can develop a somewhat "chunky" texture. Both are edible, and I think delicious. But they won't behave like cream, so if you want cream, gather the thick layer that starts gathering, or buy a cream separator.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I really want a cream seperater but can't afford one right now. So I just collect that thick stuff and once I have a good bit I can make butter? I really want to start making butter, cheese and ice cream. Can I thaw out previously frozen milk and make cheese or collect the cream?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a separator works well,I make ice cream mmmmmmm,teejae


----------



## Carylc2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I really want a cream separator as well, also wondering if it works well enough to spend the cash.

Ps. You can make goat milk ice cream using just milk! I use this recipe and it tastes great, although it is more like a sorbet in texture. 
https://www.google.com/amp/www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/goats-milk-ice-cream-50187920/amp


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You really need a separator if you are serious about butter and ice cream. That is because it takes several gallons of milk to get any quantity of cream and then from a quart of cream you only get less than a pound of butter. (Do not throw out the buttermilk.) It is the real deal and not the "cultured" crap from the store. It is okay for drinking and great for baking. It can be frozen and used later.
As to other freezing; I know a lot of people freeze milk and cream until they have enough. My results are definitely superior when I use fresh. 
Good luck, this stuff takes practice. They call it an art for a reason.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a hand crank separator and I love it. It was less expensive than the electric model and takes so little time its not a big chore to crank it. Well worth the $$.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love my antique beauty! We paid $130. It sold new at Sears for $12!


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

luvmyherd said:


> I love my antique beauty! We paid $130. It sold new at Sears for $12!


I love that. Very pretty...I'm an antique lover. If you don't mind stating, where did you find it? I am wanting one and prefer an older but was not sure how or where to look for one that works well. 
TIA


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We found it on Craigs List. We had to drive about 2 hours. It was really neat as these folks had raised goats and hung onto to the separator in case any of their kids kept it up. They didn't so they finally decided to sell it but wanted it to go someone who was actually going to use it.
Where are you? My son is in NorCal and has a bunch that he picked up when an guy went out of business. I do not know how many are in working order.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Good story to go with it! I'm in Oklahoma but thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Carylc2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey all, I just got a manual cream separator but the instructions are a little vague in regards to adding the oil, I see where you are supposed to add it, but am I just supposed to dump it in there?? And how much, the whole bottle they gave me?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

yes just put it in the reservoir. Yes the whole bottle. I agree the instructions could be improved.


----------

